# South Bend 9C-- Really a 9A



## jocat54 (Aug 17, 2020)

Listed as a 9C but is a 9A, even has change gears in photo. Under drive
 (https://easttexas.craigslist.org/tls/d/tyler-southbend-9c-lathe/7179324805.html


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 18, 2020)

It has a quick-change gearbox. Therefore, it's a 9A. With that style of headstock cover, it could also possibly be a Light 10. The pile of change gears?. Sure, they might suit a 9C, but I cannot think what they might be used for on a 9A.
I think there may be a matching picture somewhere in the 9-F catalogue. About PDF Page20, With a full stand and tray I am still not sure about the asking price. Reasonable that would be for a good condition SB9 with that tool post.

If you see rust on what should be the shiny part of the hand-wheel, and over the chuck, then you know it has stood around unused for long enough to cake up the wicks. It could clean up just fine, but it implies the seller only put on the leather belt to get it sold. Changing the belt to  serpentine is not a big deal, but that is not my point. Clearly it was not a current runner. That _might_ just be because of the belt, one does not know.

SB9 is a tough little machine. I have two of them. An underneath drive 9C in reasonable condition, right now in the process of being given a new belt + some underneath drive refurbishment, and a 9A down to  small pieces. I would love a tray stand like that, but then again, I acquired them at prices well into the HM "you suck" category - so I can't complain.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 18, 2020)

It's a 9A.  It also has a taper attachment, which is a big plus.  Those extra gears are either from a 9C lathe, or are part of a metric transposing set.


----------



## finsruskw (Aug 18, 2020)

Exact same model as the one I'm just about finished with









						My 9A-#16490 NKR
					

Finally got some spare time to begin clean up. Decided to start on the easy end first! First question: What, if anything, goes in the hole on the tailstock opposite the cinch down lever? More questions to follow I'm sure.    I don't mind a little patina but this is ridiculous! And totally...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Wish I had the switch for it like the one shown.
That is one beautiful brochure reprint Graham.
Where can a copy of that be found??


----------



## Manual Mac (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks for that PDF Graham.
The guy on 1st page could be my double if he had less hair.
These are indeed tough little machines.


----------



## Choiliefan (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 18, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Exact same model as the one I'm just about finished with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh - you mean a printed hard copy? I don't know, because whoever made the PDF probably did it a good while ago.
I have a collection of PDFs. That one is the Catalog 9-F from W.D Matthews Machinery Co. Maine. The sticker is on the first page showing the guy with the "hair". It would be a historic long shot to find them still in existence, and willing to send a copy. 

Given the "trawl" over time, I may have collected nearly all of what is out there. Not all of what I have is to that same quality.
I also have the collections of books, How-Tos, Technical manual, Parts lists, etc.

So OK - if the HM moderators don't mind, I can post the relics here, starting with the 1931 Catalog 22C for the 9-inch "Junior" lathes.
I never heard of one of those. Maybe very few survived, or they were not made in large numbers.

The 1934 full catalog is quality, full of pictures and price lists, from £585 for the 18.25" swing 6-footer, to $899 for the monster 16-foot version.
That catalog is 23.2MB. Unfortunately, the same is true of several other of the PDFs. They are just too big. For example, the "South Bend Machine Shop Course, Project No. 6 "Lathe Centers" is extravagantly copied at high resolution of only three typewritten originals and four blueprints.
That one is 31.7MB, but when I extract the pages into image manipulation (GIMP), one blueprint saves as 3MB. I post the sample here.




The 100G Catalog is in the same style as the 9-F, except the guy on the front cover is a lot younger and has more hair. 
The file is 11.6MB - so fractionally over the HM limit for upload. The most I can do right now is post the cover page as a sampler.




The SBL_9inch_oil_chart_quick_change.png is 4092 x 2745 pixels, which is plenty high enough resolution to print A3, which I did, and then I laminated it in plastic, just because it works a whole lot better if it is (in plastic). That one at least, can be posted.




The 1952 catalog is also too large, and curiously, slightly more grainy.
The parts list and exploded diagrams for the 9", 10", and partial 13" is only 2.5MB, so I post it here.

I had been doing a cleanup and refurbish on the underneath drive parts for the 9C, which hang on a yoke that I cannot find any exact images of.
It's not supposed to be an OTT "restoration". It was only because the belt was kaput, so we are in the process of splicing a serpentine ribbed V-Flat.
I used the wheel and counter-shaft to carry out nickel plating experiments on. Ignore also the tailstock wheel that was used to test the paint colour.

Anyway..



Avert the eyes from the neodymium-magnet 8-pole servo-motors that happened to be around and crept into the picture. Smaller, much lighter, way more powerful - they would be the subject of a whole other thread about inappropriate overkill!

I suppose I could somehow make the whole collection available from the server next to me, or upload it where you folk can download it.
I did not really want to be "signing in" to various cloud facilities, but give me a little time. I will figure out something.


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 18, 2020)

Great picture!   I has me wondering just how long it takes for a saddle hand-wheel to rust to that level? Months? Years?
Most else about it implies that it was not subjected to being left outside.

I did not actually see it mentioned, so her I think I should ask - did you actually pull the trigger and buy that one?
(I would be feeling a little silly if I was going on about SB9's, and it was still a CL sale item)!


----------

